# Omniturn anyone?



## gunsmither (Jan 3, 2021)

Looking for help with an Omniturn G4 lathe. Anyone familiar with these dinosaur controls?


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 4, 2021)

Omniturn should still support that control.
I know they offer a retrofit package as well. Check their website for documentation.


----------



## gunsmither (Jan 4, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> Omniturn should still support that control.
> I know they offer a retrofit package as well. Check their website for documentation.


Omni told me this had the latest and greatest sometime back when I first bought it. Control is still a dinosaur!


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 4, 2021)

Mach3 or Centroid maybe?


----------



## Firebrick43 (Mar 8, 2021)

what are you wanting to do?


----------



## gunsmither (Mar 9, 2021)

Firebrick43 said:


> what are you wanting to do?


Manufacture small tools, reloading items.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 9, 2021)

Are you wanting to replace the Omniturn G4 control with a more user friendly control?


----------



## gunsmither (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks for your interest Jim. That would be nice if feasible, or I'll sell it and take a big hit. Joe


----------



## Scra99tch (Mar 9, 2021)

What do you need help with?


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 9, 2021)

gunsmither said:


> Thanks for your interest Jim. That would be nice if feasible, or I'll sell it and take a big hit. Joe


Sure it's feasible.  Determining the best way to approach this depends on what existing hardware can be reused.  There are a lot of options available, it's just a matter of choosing the best one that will fit with your goals and budget.

I have no idea what the existing hardware is, so until I understand what we are working with it would be impossible to offer much guidance.

What lathe do you have?
What axis motors and drives?
What spindle motor?


----------



## gunsmither (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks Jim. I'll find the spec sheet and see if it lists the stuff it has. Thanks! Joe


----------

